
NY Times Review: Age of Surveillance Capitalism Review - drallison
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/16/books/review-age-of-surveillance-capitalism-shoshana-zuboff.html
======
drallison
This article reviews Shoshana Zuboff's _The Age of Surveillance Capitalism_
([https://www.amazon.com/Age-Surveillance-Capitalism-Future-
Fr...](https://www.amazon.com/Age-Surveillance-Capitalism-Future-
Frontier/dp/1610395697)). A worthwhile and detailed analysis of modern social
computer systems and the issues associated with survveillance. The question
is, do the benefits justify the costs.

